# Anyone using the HyProCure stent?



## TammyHF (Jul 14, 2008)

Is anyone using the HyProCure stent and getting paid for it? If so what CPT codes are you using? We did this procedure for awhile but after a short while insurance decided to not pay for this claims. I just wonder if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## coderlady (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hyprocure*

VERY INTERESTING....  I have a surgeon who wants to perform this procedure in our ASC and I, too am questioning what CPT code to use for this and whether insurance companies will pay for it.   PLEASE   -   anybody who has information on this  -  can you please reply???   Thanks!!!


----------



## Vijay Chaudhary CPC (Jun 17, 2011)

You might find following link helpful.
http://www.cigna.com/customer_care/...gepositioncriteria_subtalar_arthroereisis.pdf

__________________________________
Vijay Chaudhary, CPC


----------



## bevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Susan Doherty, the Director of Education & Physician Resources, contacted our offices with the following response to this thread. We cannot guarantee the accuracy of the following information and ask that you contact GraMedica directly with any additional questions.

Here's Susan's email to us:
“Talotarsal dislocation correction with HyProCure is not subtalar arthroereisis but a completely different procedure with different indications. HyProCure does not function as an arthroereisis device when properly inserted, as it does not block the normal tri-plane motion of the talotarsal joint from occurring.  HyProCure stabilizes the talus at the cruciate pivot point to allow the normal amount of talotarsal motion.  HyProCure is used on patients whom present with a flexible/reducible condition and where x-ray evidence shows the talus partially dislocating off the navicular and calcaneus bones. Therefore, a possible diagnosis code is 718.37 for “recurrent dislocation of joint; ankle and foot.” Furthermore, HyProCure  is classified with the FDA as a “smooth or threaded metallic bone fixation fastener.” Therefore, a proper procedure code would be 28585 for “Open treatment of talotarsal joint dislocation, includes internal fixation, when performed.”

If you have more questions regarding HyProCure, you may contact GraMedica at info@gramedica.com.

Susan Doherty
Director, Education & Physician Resources
GraMedica(r)
O: +1 586-677-9600 Ext 237
F: +1 586-677-9615
sdoherty@grahamiii.com
www.gramedica.com
www.grahamiii.com
www.hyprocure.com
"Changing Lives, One Step at a Time"
"


----------

